# Hot New Products!



## 3BO (Aug 11, 2007)

Be sure to check out the new products offered by 3B Outdoors LLC, Serious products for serious bowhunters! Two things will get you picked off quicker than anything else, your scent and excessive movement. We take care of the movement part. Look for us on the pursuit channel on Outdoor Insights fridays at 4pm. and the Outdoor channel and the American Archer. Thanks!!

3BO <><


----------

